# TSG9: TSG Christmas (Beta)



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Dan, and Brian discuss Google Chrome graduating from Beta, a touchscreen Sony Walkman, and give away a MvixBox!_

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to the ninth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. We'll be recording the next show live on Sunday, January 11th (live from CES!) at 12:00PM Eastern. Join us at then at www.TechGuyNews.com!

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Google Chrome is out of Beta
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/778713-google-chrome-out-beta.html

Google Docs
http://docs.google.com/

CNet's Holiday Gift Guide
http://reviews.cnet.com/holiday-gift-guide/

T-Mobile G1
http://www.t-mobileg1.com/

Sony's First Touchscreen Walkman
http://www.sonyinsider.com/2008/12/12/sonys-first-touchscreen-walkman-revealed/

Consumer Electronics Show (CES)
http://www.cesweb.org/

Win a MvixBox
http://forums.techguy.org/announcements/772995-win-mvixbox.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Your theme music is awful, it's a backing track with no real music on top and makes me cringe every time I hear it. Otherwise your show is great!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> Your theme music is awful, it's a backing track with no real music on top and makes me cringe every time I hear it. Otherwise your show is great!


All other notes, tones and scales have been copyrighted and are illegal to use.

Kind of like trying to come up with a new number using digits 1-9.

Regarding prizes:
Maybe should be a clause stating you need to be a member of good standing say for three months. e.g. Was that a pirate that just won that high tech torrent file sharing ready device?

Does this also mean we can help with torrents now?

Have a Merry Christmas Mike and a Happy New Year!
Best of luck to you and yours.


----------

